# Is masturbation harmful?



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2018)

On the internet you can find many contradicting opinions about masturbation

Masturbation lowers your testosterone levels making you less of a man
Masturbating and watching porn overloads your brain with dopamine, your brain responds by lowering the amount of dopamine receptors in it making everyday life generally shitty
When your masturbate you go too hard and fast which stops you from being able to come inside your girlfriend which makes her feel inadequate straining your relationship
Masturbating removes zinc from your body which increases your risk of acne
Masturbation is a sin against your own body and you will burn in hell for it
Masturbation removes toxins from your balls lowering your risk of testicular cancer
Masturbation is normal, harmless and good for your mental health
Masturbation is only harmful if you neglect your work, studies or social life for it
Masturbation is a healthy alternative for sex when you're single

If you want to shitpost then ask this question yourself in the EOF


----------



## brickmii82 (Apr 7, 2018)

Overindulgence in anything becomes harmful. I think this ties into sex addictions.


----------



## bitjacker (Apr 7, 2018)

fuck the haters. jackin it is normal.


----------



## Viri (Apr 7, 2018)

If you jack it too hard, yes, it's harmful!


----------



## brickmii82 (Apr 7, 2018)

bitjacker said:


> fuck the haters. jackin it is normal.


I mean yeah, perfectly normal. But some people can’t control themselves and end up with lifelong problems. When you get caught stroking by your folks, normal. When you get caught by a co-worker while at your desk... not so much.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 7, 2018)

Masturbating is normal and healthy. Do not read the religious people stating otherwise ever again.


----------



## DKB (Apr 7, 2018)

i just finished like 2 mins ago, dead fucking serious.

but no i doubt it. they say actually it's better for you when you're older..i heard that from somewhere. but yeah dont tug on it too hard or a injury will occur. happened to me twice so far. 

i dont give a fuck who sees this


----------



## ov3rkill (Apr 7, 2018)

How do monks and nuns manage this? 
I'm just curious.


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 7, 2018)

*walks in*
*walks out*


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 7, 2018)

If you touch your peen it will fall off in 2 mins


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 7, 2018)

Over doing it is harmful and can often be a problem. Otherwise regular masturbation actually has several health benefits and is completely natural. 


ov3rkill said:


> How do monks and nuns manage this?
> I'm just curious.


Chances are they still actually do masturbate and are lying when they say they don't. If not, that could explain the over aggressive and repress nature of most religions. People who don't masturbate regularly tend to become far more aggressive and stress out easily due to their repression. Simply put, people need to have a release, be it sex or masturbation, they need that release to be a healthy and functioning person.


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Apr 7, 2018)

Heed this man's advice!


----------



## Bimmel (Apr 7, 2018)

goldensun87 said:


> -snippitysnoopy-


This is too much information, even for me. A bit less explicit would be better. Think of the kids, please.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm more curious how the women respond in this thread. But I don't think anyone was ready for this or can handle it maturely.


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 7, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I'm more curious how the women respond in this thread. But I don't think anyone was ready for this or can handle it maturely.


Well, you already have my example.


smileyhead said:


> *walks in*
> *walks out*


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 7, 2018)

It makes your hands hairy, and you slowly become deaf over time.


----------



## gman666 (Apr 7, 2018)

Scar tissue from overmasturbation and curved D*ck is possible. You can probably tell which hand you do it with by the curvature.


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 7, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> It makes your hands hairy, and you slowly become deaf over time.


You also die.
That sounds like an important detail.


----------



## Patxinco (Apr 7, 2018)

Hahahahahahaha
Masturbation is as normal as it should be, damn, even animals (monkeys) do it, in our country there's a common phrase that says that "Pelarsela como un mono" aka "Fap like a monkey"
Spain guys will confirm.


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 7, 2018)

Patxinco said:


> Hahahahahahaha
> Masturbation is as normal as it should be, damn, even animals (monkeys) do it, in our country there's a common phrase that says that "Pelarsela como un mono" aka "Fap like a monkey"
> Spain guys will confirm.


AFAIK, dolphins do it too.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Apr 7, 2018)

Masturbation is good, but only in moderation. I think pornography is a bigger concern because it can change your respect towards women and affects your relationships.

I do have a lot of thoughts on this subject backed by professionals, but i am on my phone at the moment and typing sucks on a phone.


----------



## BvanBart (Apr 7, 2018)

Seen that you make this topic YES IT IS HARMFULL!


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Apr 7, 2018)

Problem is, after a couple weeks your body will eventually unload itself at night leaving you with a nasty present in the morning.
If you didn't know this, you are a masturbator.


----------



## joemoe123g (Apr 7, 2018)

Well you are basically giving your brain HUGE amounts of dopamine for doing something very easy! Taking cocaine and other drugs that fuk with your brain uses the same mechanism... Eventually your brain will start to downregulate your dopamine receptors in order to protect your brain... It cant take all that strong stimuli ( I am talking when you do it while watching you know what...)

It will lead to addiction --> withdrawal from socializing --> make you feel like shiit and it is extremely unhealty! So quit this habit and form new ones!


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Apr 7, 2018)

i don't think it's harmful but alittle too much of it might.

I've been doing nofap since a couple of months now and when i relapsed after 15-20 days i didn't feel as bad when i was fapping every 2nd day to (pornographic stuff) so trust me it's not the usual fapping that destroys you it's mostly pornographic stuff (i was too much into doujinshi).

nofap has helped me eliminate ALL of what's pornographic ever since i started.

my goal now is 30 days no fap, when i reach the 30 days I'll go for 90days.
then I'll decide what's best after, but atm.
i love being on nofap, i noticed that when i fap (you sometimes then binge it's dangerous).

when this happens, i lose focus.
and things become abit more difficult to remember etc.

fapping at the end of the day is completely normal as long as you dont stick your eyes to co**s and vag*** all day long.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 7, 2018)

A favourite joke I was recently reminded of.
What is the most sensitive part of a male body when masturbating?


Spoiler



The ears



I usually have many comedy sketches for threads like these but I will... save myself.



ItsMetaKnight said:


> Problem is, after a couple weeks your body will eventually unload itself at night leaving you with a nasty present in the morning.
> If you didn't know this, you are a masturbator.


You could have at least linked a choice song.




DeadlyFoez said:


> I think pornography is a bigger concern because it can change your respect towards women and affects your relationships.
> 
> I do have a lot of thoughts on this subject backed by professionals, but i am on my phone at the moment and typing sucks on a phone.


So can reading books, listening to music, looking at art, speaking to people. It depends upon the type you go in for and your initial disposition. Unless you are going to make a near universal susceptibility and near universal progression argument, or at least significant risks above and beyond baseline.


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Apr 7, 2018)

Uh, wet dream? Well, there's no pleasure involved at all with this and your dream is completely unrelated as well so...


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Apr 7, 2018)

Masturbating has caused my penis to curve when flaccid and since I don't work out, my right arm became notably larger than my left. However, I've recently taken steps to equalize my arm sizes to much effect. The difference is now negligible. I tend to do it very sporadically. Sometimes several days in a row, sometimes once a week, sometimes once a month. I've only ever had one wet dream and it sucked to wake up to splooge in my underwear. Naturally, I'd like to prevent that ever happening again. Although, to be fair, that wet dream actually happened fairly recently and on a night where I already masturbated, so I don't know that prevention is guaranteed. Anyways, my mentality hasn't changed at all for it and I think it's pretty normal.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 7, 2018)

leafeon34 said:


> Masturbation is a sin against your own body and you will burn in hell for it



Hm, glad I'm homosexual.


----------



## linuxares (Apr 7, 2018)

One of these threads again? Well...



Spoiler: You all know


----------



## Dungeonseeker (Apr 7, 2018)

leafeon34 said:


> On the internet you can find many contradicting opinions about masturbation
> 
> Masturbation lowers your testosterone levels making you less of a man
> Masturbating and watching porn overloads your brain with dopamine, your brain responds by lowering the amount of dopamine receptors in it making everyday life generally shitty
> ...


Go back again and look at how many of those things are posted by random Joe nobodies and how many are posted by people with actual medical training and you should get your answer.

Remember people grow up being force fed all sorts of nonsense as fact.


----------



## Hephaestus (Apr 7, 2018)

Depends on where you're aiming.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 7, 2018)

when you're a teen in THAT phase its normal, everybody does, but when you're a man already and such.. well.. now we have a "Problem"


----------



## Jax (Apr 7, 2018)

Depends on what you shove inside you


----------



## Kingy (Apr 7, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> when you're a teen in THAT phase its normal, everybody does, but when you're a man already and such.. well.. now we have a "Problem"


Uh why? I'm sure it's still normal to jack off if you're a 'man'...


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 7, 2018)

Kingy_ said:


> Uh why? I'm sure it's still normal to jack off if you're a 'man'...


well i guess yes, but not too much idk, i've never heard of someone having problems for jerk too much

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinsCool said:


> It makes your hands hairy, and you slowly become deaf over time.


how it makes your hands hairy?


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 7, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> when you're a teen in THAT phase its normal, everybody does, but when you're a man already and such.. well.. now we have a "Problem"


Wrong. It is completely normal at any age. The only thing that people should take care of, even womens, is preventing making it a priority over othet stuff and trying not do it like 5 times in a day like some people do lol.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 7, 2018)

DeslotlCL said:


> Wrong. It is completely normal at any age. The only thing that people should take care of, even womens, is preventing making it a priority over othet stuff and trying not do it like 5 times in a day like some people do lol.


lol
maybe, as i said i've never seen anything wrong, i mean i did on news once, i laughed but i shouldn't laugh, one thing that can happens is you hurt your denis for do too much, and the other things is happens like this boy from news, he died with after jerk for 15 or 40hours nonstop


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 7, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> lol
> maybe, as i said i've never seen anything wrong, i mean i did on news once, i laughed but i shouldn't laugh, one thing that can happens is you hurt your denis for do too much, and the other things is happens like this boy from news, he died with after jerk for 15 or 40hours nonstop


That's why i said what i said in the last sentence.

It is still normal and healthy at any age if you do it responsibly.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 7, 2018)

DeslotlCL said:


> That's why i said what i said in the last sentence.
> 
> It is still normal and healthy at any age if you do it responsibly.


just like drugs : D
i mean


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 7, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> just like drugs : D
> i mean


eh, that comparision/joke isnt funny.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 7, 2018)

DeslotlCL said:


> eh, that comparision/joke isnt funny.


; D
not my problem i don't use drugs lol


----------



## eriol33 (Apr 7, 2018)

it's only harmful if it causes you to be addicted (are you?)

it's more harmful if: you are more comfortable to masturbate than finding a sexual partner and/or causing you to ejaculate prematurely.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Apr 7, 2018)

Just to let all the teenagers here know the truth since they won't get it from anybody else. Touching yourself is not necessarily bad but what most of you are doing while touching yourself is watching pornography which is evil. I don't have time to go into details here but search for "fight the new drug" on youtube if you want more info. With that being said, as a married man and father of 3 girls it would be ludicrous for me to be watching pornography. So the truth is if you don't stop the bad habit of masturbating to porn your chances of getting married and having a family are very low. I mean you might get married and have a child but you'll probably end up divorced. I mean seriously there's nothing cute about a man sitting at a computer with his pants down. Grow up.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 7, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> ; D
> not my problem i don't use drugs lol


You are seriously comparing drugs to masturbating? really? you cant even be serious with that one... If that were the case, the internet is much of a drug as a real one and you should really stop using it like right now.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 7, 2018)

DeslotlCL said:


> You are seriously comparing drugs to masturbating? really? you cant even be serious with that one... If that were the case, the internet is much of a drug as a real one and you should really stop using it like right now.


calm down dude you know nothing is serious XD
geez


----------



## joemoe123g (Apr 7, 2018)

lol try absatining for one week or month.. Lets see how it goes lol... Thats when your addiction will show! Dont you understand how dopamine works lol? Look up ncbi articles... the relationship between porn and drugs... its the same shiit --> both stimulate dopamine receptors except porn is easier to get access to


----------



## Tigran (Apr 7, 2018)

Not going to get into the Porn conversation... 

But Masturbating is actually no different *physically for your body* than having sex.

In fact regular ejection can be healthy for the prostate and help prevent prostate cancer


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 7, 2018)

Tigran said:


> Not going to get into the Porn conversation...
> 
> But Masturbating is actually no different *physically for your body* than having sex.
> 
> In fact regular ejection can be healthy for the prostate and help prevent prostate cancer


Shh, people wont listen to medical facts.


----------



## joemoe123g (Apr 7, 2018)

Tigran said:


> Not going to get into the Porn conversation...
> 
> But Masturbating is actually no different *physically for your body* than having sex.
> 
> In fact regular ejection can be healthy for the prostate and help prevent prostate cancer



Thats completely utterly wrong and stupid! How the fuk can you compare these two how sad man... Sex and masturbation is not the same and the biochemical processes going on within your body is not the same either!
 You are not just having sex man you are connecting with a human body  --> its called love.. The amount of oxytocin released is not the same as shown by many research (i will link when i get home), there is much more to it then that LOL


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 7, 2018)

now the blog is turning into "fap and sex is different"?
well ofc it is, i guess idk lol


----------



## Tigran (Apr 7, 2018)

joemoe123g said:


> Thats completely utterly wrong and stupid! How the fuk can you compare these two how sad man... Sex and masturbation is not the same and the biochemical processes going on within your body is not the same either!
> You are not just having sex man you are connecting with a human body  --> its called love.. The amount of oxytocin released is not the same as shown by many research (i will link when i get home), there is much more to it then that LOL



Dude... I can guarantee at least 75 percent of people who are having sex isn't because of "love"


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2018)

Yes it is harmful. But I don´t care if i go blind eventually.


----------



## ThoD (Apr 7, 2018)

I'll just list what I know about the benefits of masturbation here that have been verified by doctors. Keep in mind, I'll only list about males.
Good things about it:
-Lowers stress as the release of certain hormones cancel out most of the stress/depression-inducing ones
-Considerably lowers the risk of developing prostate cancer
-The penis has muscles you know and this is exercise for those muscles, preventing erectile dysfunctions later on or greatly delaying their onset
-Sperm actually becomes infertile after a while, so releasing it in order to create newer one helps a lot to keep yourself fertile

And here are the negative ones:
-Can be addictive
-Going above the advised 2-3 times a week can put unnecessary strain on your muscles and mess up your hormone regulation
-In some cases, people will end up preferring it over having a partner
-No matter how much you do it to lower stress and depression inducing hormones, do it too much and you will numb the effects, especially after you realize how pathetic you are

So, there you have it, great for up to 3 times a week, don't go past it!


----------



## joemoe123g (Apr 7, 2018)

I will link to this: 

fightthenewdrug.org/scientific-studies-porn-use-brain/

These are all new studies on porn and its function on the brain... Especially read the part about a center in our brain called amgydala that is responsible for controlling fear and emotion... it seems to get larger and has more activity --> anxiety


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 7, 2018)

joemoe123g said:


> I will link to this:
> 
> fightthenewdrug.org/scientific-studies-porn-use-brain/
> 
> These are all new studies on porn and its function on the brain... Especially read the part about a center in our brain called amgydala that is responsible for controlling fear and emotion... it seems to get larger and has more activity --> anxiety


okaaay? but this thread is about masturbating, and there are facts that it is healthy as long as you practice it only a few days per week. Also, you dont really need to watch porn to actually masturbate, you can be thinking about your partner, or just on some kinky stuff lol.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Apr 7, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> It makes your hands hairy, and you slowly become deaf over time.


WHAT? I CAN'T HEAR YOU


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 7, 2018)

It will kill you. 100% true.


----------



## kuwanger (Apr 7, 2018)

ThoD said:


> -In some cases, people will end up preferring it over having a partner



I'm still trying to figure out how this is a negative.  You should prefer to be with a partner because you want to be with them, not because of sex.  Or do you think over your whole life your partner is going to have the same sex drive as you?  Beyond that, I don't see how it's a negative that less people are mating and having kids.  I'd feel differently if the vast majority of children born was a byproduct of a genuine desire to procreate and not peoples sex drive manipulating them into procreating.  If you start devaluing women or men because of masturbation, the problem is you.


----------



## Hanafuda (Apr 7, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> You could have at least linked a choice song.





Hey it's a Max Romeo thread! Tonite we're gonna party like it's 1989!!





As for the OP's topic, if you get a sore spot, take a break.


----------



## smf (Apr 7, 2018)

Like smoking etc, it's harmful to some people and not to others. It might take 20 years before you find out.

You're better off doing stuff that is more productive, like working out and making money. Then you won't have to. Not saying women are shallow of course.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 7, 2018)

It is normal and healthy but it is not part of daily life. Find someone you love and have a sex relationship. Masturbation is okay for people who is lonely and it is not for daily life without relationship. If you dont want to have a relationship and it is part of your daily life then thats your choice. It will not make you happy anyway.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2018)

I have but one thing to say.

Doctors used to tell you that smoking would help with lung problems, they used to give pregnant women medicine that would lead to birth defects claiming it would help the baby. Now they are saying that two glasses of wine a day could be healthy, and that masturbation is healthy.

Smoking kills people, there are plenty of people running around with birth defects because of medicine their mom's took. Follow the chain. Science changes their opinion more than religion does, so if anything take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 7, 2018)

DeslotlCL said:


> You are seriously comparing drugs to masturbating? really? you cant even be serious with that one... If that were the case, the internet is much of a drug as a real one and you should really stop using it like right now.



The one you are quoting might not care to go there but I will.

I would maintain that most things governments classify as drugs, and have done for a while (I will leave the atrocious "legal high" legislation out of this for now) can be indulged in safely if you do it right.
If you overdo them (and for some the doses can be rather small to be "safe", many of which may be lower than some of the well known effects) then bad things will almost certainly happen but there are "safe" levels at which to indulge.
In that regard I could and will compare to masturbation.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Apr 7, 2018)

Too much of it is bad and can be harmful. I guess it's natural in a way, but so is eating and you should never eat more than you can.

Also, stop with the porn, western porn at least. That shit is really bad for you.

This is a great video, not embedding it because it's NSFW. But I recommend everybody watch it.
Also, don't take the word of people who are so degenerate that they think fucking animals is okay.


----------



## kuwanger (Apr 7, 2018)

blujay said:


> Doctors used to tell you that smoking would help with lung problems, they used to give pregnant women medicine that would lead to birth defects claiming it would help the baby. Now they are saying that two glasses of wine a day could be healthy, and that masturbation is healthy.



Most doctors aren't scientists.  There's also a lot of medicine that's not really based on science because there's either (1) not been enough time to systematic examine every scenario or (2) there's too many complex variables to be able to accurate study a situation so no real effort is made.  That's not to say science hasn't severely misdirected medicine at times.  There's also the point that most doctors weren't recommending people smoke.  Instead, it was ads pointing out that (1) doctors did smoke "insert brand here" and (2) most doctors at the time didn't believe there was a link between smoking and lung cancer/illness.  Given that it nominally takes 30+ years to see an effect and at the time near everyone smoked, it's not hard to see that without some clear, long-term science it'd be hard to verify that it was smoking that was the root cause.  Even today a lot of people say things like "my grandpa smoked for 50 years and he's perfectly healthy".

Meanwhile, I don't see doctors today recommending people drink two glasses of wine a day (generally) or masturbate.  At best, they're inclined to affirmatively enforce the notion that it's harmful/harmless and to what degree.



blujay said:


> Science changes their opinion more than religion does, so if anything take it with a grain of salt.



Funny, I'd tend to think that's the good part about science.  With a lot of religion, even when it's obvious that's something is harmful, dogma is still pushed.  Science can lead to the wrong conclusions, will always be incomplete, can recommend very bad practices, etc.  But it's also something that's willing that it makes mistakes and can grow beyond them.  To that end, we've had a lot of people who think masturbation is harmful, sinful, etc, so it's not for a want of research that we haven't found clearly harmful effects.

I mean, we also haven't proven conclusively that combing your hair won't lead to concussions, but I'm not just going to jump into the "science has been wrong about stuff" to believe what whatever I want.  If I want to believe something regardless of science (for, against, neutral, or no opinion), I'll just admit it and call it my religion.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2018)

Porn is harmful. Don't know about masturbation but it's good to take a break.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Pacheko17 said:


> Also, stop with the porn, western porn at least. That shit is really bad for you.


Hentai is just as harmful, if not more.


----------



## dAVID_ (Apr 7, 2018)

No, it isn't.
Just have higiene, that's all.

Also in Mexico, we call "Jalar el ganso" which translates to "Yank/Pull the goose.


----------



## mightymuffy (Apr 7, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> It makes your hands hairy


I actually found out about this when I was around 15yo, was painfully shy back then, yet wacking off, well, like a 15yo does - every 5 minutes... That very evening I went straight to the bathroom and shaved off every trace of hair on my hand, fingers, and thought fukk it so did my entire arms I shit you not..
Now I'm 42 years old I have to shave my hands and arms every 3 or so months coz if I don't I look like a yeti...


----------



## Kigiru (Apr 7, 2018)

It's healthy and good for you. If it would not be, evolution would make it impossible to jerk off for us. Obviously if you fap too much, or are to harsh to your meat it will hurt you, but everything is harmful for you in that way.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2018)

Kigiru said:


> It's healthy and good for you. If it would not be, evolution would make it impossible to jerk off for us. Obviously if you fap too much, or are to harsh to your meat it will hurt you, but everything is harmful for you in that way.


If being able to stab yourself is harmful, why did evolution make it possible for us to do so?


----------



## CosmoCortney (Apr 7, 2018)

Yes, it is harmful, because everytime someone climaxes the brain liquefies and gets shot out off the pants snake


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Apr 7, 2018)

Yes i lost my both hands cus of it but got buffed arms


----------



## osaka35 (Apr 7, 2018)

lol Don't overdo it. Beware watching too much porn (it can alter your expectations) and masturbating too hard (it can make it harder to orgasm if you get used to the intensity).

But otherwise, it's normal and fine. You really should do it and get to know your body and what works for you. Makes sex more enjoyable.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Apr 7, 2018)

VinLark said:


> If being able to stab yourself is harmful, why did evolution make it possible for us to do so?


I mean, it did it's best. Naturally, humans do and will try to avoid harm, which includes stabbing yourself. Of course, the human mind also has the capability to go against one's instincts if one so chooses to do so.


----------



## vinstage (Apr 7, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I'm more curious how the women respond in this thread. But I don't think anyone was ready for this or can handle it maturely.





smileyhead said:


> *walks in*
> *walks out*


+1 to smiley's post because I don't think I was ready for some of the replies and shouldn't be here.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 7, 2018)

vinstage said:


> +1 to smiley's post because I don't think I was ready for some of the replies and shouldn't be here.


I was waiting for people to prove me wrong. That was a mistake.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm glad we're discussing this on a taiwanese gamegear hacking message board.


----------



## LittleFlame (Apr 7, 2018)

@vinstage why, honestly why.

also it's not in moderation, then again too much of anything is dangerous innit


----------



## vinstage (Apr 7, 2018)

LittleFlame said:


> @vinstage why, honestly why.


you're welcome my dude 
did u just say 'innit'>=?


----------



## Chary (Apr 7, 2018)

Harmful, probably not. 

Reading the replies here might be, though.


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 7, 2018)

I'mma change my profile gender so people think i'm a gril too


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2018)

How to get Sympathy, Love, and be above the rules on the internet. By Hells Malice


Hells Malice said:


> I'mma change my profile gender so people think i'm a gril too


----------



## MeAndHax (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2018)

Oh hey, another thread on masturbation. 

Seriously, though, why are you talking about this stuff on a gaming forum? There are probably thousands of more-appropriate forums to post this question to.


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Apr 7, 2018)

Hanafuda said:


> Hey it's a Max Romeo thread! Tonite we're gonna party like it's 1989!!



Calm down, grandpa.


----------



## Bimmel (Apr 7, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> Just to let all the teenagers here know the truth since they won't get it from anybody else. Touching yourself is not necessarily bad but what most of you are doing while touching yourself is watching pornography which is evil. I don't have time to go into details here but search for "fight the new drug" on youtube if you want more info. With that being said, as a married man and father of 3 girls it would be ludicrous for me to be watching pornography. So the truth is if you don't stop the bad habit of masturbating to porn your chances of getting married and having a family are very low. I mean you might get married and have a child but you'll probably end up divorced. I mean seriously there's nothing cute about a man sitting at a computer with his pants down. Grow up.


Pornography is evil? Decreased chances of having a family? There is absolutely no connection here in my opinion. One thing will eventually be replaced by another activity, but not necessarily.
And don't get me started about the "happily" married men who are sexually frustrated. Or found out one day that they do like men. Out of the alternatives they have, is porn still evil? :-)

"Fight the new drug"? Is this from the same people that wanted to forbid Rock 'n' Roll in the past? You seem a bit influenced honey, no offense.

(In case this is a joke post: Not very funny. ;-) )


----------



## kuwanger (Apr 7, 2018)

As everyone knows, masturbation is harmful because it's the gateway drug to dancing!


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 7, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Oh hey, another thread on masturbation.
> 
> Seriously, though, why are you talking about this stuff on a gaming forum? There are probably thousands of more-appropriate forums to post this question to.


Because Leafeon34 started it.
Are you really that surprised?


----------



## nWo (Apr 7, 2018)

Overdoing it is in fact harmful, and it affects your sexual endurance. Other than that, if you don´t over do it, I think it´s okay.


----------



## DarthDub (Apr 7, 2018)

Everyone knows that masturbating makes you gay!


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2018)

Go ask your local Doctor and you will get an serious answer to your question.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> Everyone knows that masturbating makes you gay!


Not if you say "no homo" after each fap.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 7, 2018)

well, seems like its been eof'd


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2018)

Bimmel said:


> Pornography is evil? Decreased chances of having a family? There is absolutely no connection here in my opinion. One thing will eventually be replaced by another activity, but not necessarily.
> And don't get me started about the "happily" married men who are sexually frustrated. Or found out one day that they do like men. Out of the alternatives they have, is porn still evil? :-)
> 
> "Fight the new drug"? Is this from the same people that wanted to forbid Rock 'n' Roll in the past? You seem a bit influenced honey, no offense.
> ...


Porn is evil. I don't know how people say it's not. Maybe porn is alright when you are like 15-16 and you are in the peak of puberty, but there is a time to grow out of porn. You can't be that sexually charged teenager forever. Porn is an entire industry that takes advantage of people. I can't find the quote, but a person really big in the pornography industry said porn was primarily created to take down WASP culture, and it has succeeded sadly. If you are a person still living with their parents jacking it to their "waifu" everyday, you have a very slim chance of marriage. Simple as that

And don't you dare try to say "but it's people's body they can do whatever they want".


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 7, 2018)

another gem of a thread pic.twitter.com/TXQCDviPak— smea (@smealum) April 7, 2018


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 7, 2018)

Its only harmful if you masturbate over cartoon dogs and nintendo products the way 100% of the switch owners here do.


----------



## DarthDub (Apr 7, 2018)

p1ngpong said:


> Its only harmful if you masturbate over cartoon dogs and nintendo products the way 100% of the switch owners here do.


Can't help it man. It's so sexy.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> Can't help it man. It's so sexy.


I'm sure that cartoon dogs performing sexual acts on Nintendo products is a fetish somewhere on the internet.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 7, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> I'm sure that cartoon dogs performing sexual acts on Nintendo products is a fetish somewhere on the internet.


R34


----------



## DarthDub (Apr 7, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> I'm sure that cartoon dogs performing sexual acts on Nintendo products is a fetish somewhere on the internet.


Switch puppy r34 says hi


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 7, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> Switch puppy r34 says hi


copyer


----------



## DarthDub (Apr 7, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> copyer


Copier.*


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 7, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> Copier.*


whatever


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 7, 2018)

Stop searching for rule 34 on google.


----------



## DarthDub (Apr 7, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Stop searching for rule 34 on google.


no u


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 7, 2018)

From what I've heard, masturbation makes fur grows on your hand
maybe if i do it enough, it will cover my entire body
AND, AT LAST, ILL BECOME A FURRY


----------



## Bimmel (Apr 8, 2018)

VinLark said:


> Porn is evil. I don't know how people say it's not. Maybe porn is alright when you are like 15-16 and you are in the peak of puberty, but there is a time to grow out of porn. You can't be that sexually charged teenager forever. Porn is an entire industry that takes advantage of people. I can't find the quote, but a person really big in the pornography industry said porn was primarily created to take down WASP culture, and it has succeeded sadly. If you are a person still living with their parents jacking it to their "waifu" everyday, you have a very slim chance of marriage. Simple as that
> 
> And don't you dare try to say "but it's people's body they can do whatever they want".


Well, the type you are describing is more of an extreme case, don't you think? These people are in their corner to begin with. Porn can be misused, that much is sure. But evil in general? I really don't see it.

But what would be your plan to make it better? Ban all porn from this world? :-)


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 8, 2018)

Bimmel said:


> Ban all porn from this world? :-)


You can't ban something permanently, its like guns. But you can tell the dangers of it.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 8, 2018)

Bimmel said:


> Ban all porn from this world? :-)


You mean, "ban 90% of internet"? are you crazy?
Internet is gonna bankrupt


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 8, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> The one you are quoting might not care to go there but I will.
> 
> I would maintain that most things governments classify as drugs, and have done for a while (I will leave the atrocious "legal high" legislation out of this for now) can be indulged in safely if you do it right.
> If you overdo them (and for some the doses can be rather small to be "safe", many of which may be lower than some of the well known effects) then bad things will almost certainly happen but there are "safe" levels at which to indulge.
> In that regard I could and will compare to masturbation.


Then almost anything could qualify as a drug, be them sweets, food, tv, surfing the internet or playing video games, even exercicing could be a drug if you overdo it. 

Or in short words, everything is bad and should be banned.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 8, 2018)

masturbation can be such a bitch
My mom once surprised me doing this shit
I was soo embarassed


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 8, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> masturbation can be such a bitch
> My mom once surprised me doing this shit
> I was soo embarassed


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 8, 2018)

VinsCool said:


>


the guy filming must be a brother making fun of his llittle bro 
clearly not his mom


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 8, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> the guy filming must be a brother making fun of his llittle bro
> clearly not his mom


This is his mom several minutes later.


----------



## Lukerz (Apr 8, 2018)

Despite what many are saying, most religions, (at least Christianity) have accepted it as a normal part of a man's life. The problem is with porn and using that when you masturbate. But that's bad for you even if you aren't religious.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 8, 2018)

I forgot to mention in my first post. Masturbation is 100% safe from STDs. That is a huge advantage.



leonmagnus99 said:


> i don't think it's harmful but alittle too much of it might.
> 
> I've been doing nofap since a couple of months now and when i relapsed after 15-20 days i didn't feel as bad when i was fapping every 2nd day to (pornographic stuff) so trust me it's not the usual fapping that destroys you it's mostly pornographic stuff (i was too much into doujinshi).
> 
> ...


I think this is the best reply in the whole thread.



joemoe123g said:


> Well you are basically giving your brain HUGE amounts of dopamine for doing something very easy! Taking cocaine and other drugs that fuk with your brain uses the same mechanism... Eventually your brain will start to downregulate your dopamine receptors in order to protect your brain... It cant take all that strong stimuli ( I am talking when you do it while watching you know what...)
> 
> It will lead to addiction --> withdrawal from socializing --> make you feel like shiit and it is extremely unhealty! So quit this habit and form new ones!





joemoe123g said:


> lol try absatining for one week or month.. Lets see how it goes lol... Thats when your addiction will show! Dont you understand how dopamine works lol? Look up ncbi articles... the relationship between porn and drugs... its the same shiit --> both stimulate dopamine receptors except porn is easier to get access to





joemoe123g said:


> Thats completely utterly wrong and stupid! How the fuk can you compare these two how sad man... Sex and masturbation is not the same and the biochemical processes going on within your body is not the same either!
> You are not just having sex man you are connecting with a human body  --> its called love.. The amount of oxytocin released is not the same as shown by many research (i will link when i get home), there is much more to it then that LOL





joemoe123g said:


> I will link to this:
> 
> fightthenewdrug.org/scientific-studies-porn-use-brain/
> 
> These are all new studies on porn and its function on the brain... Especially read the part about a center in our brain called amgydala that is responsible for controlling fear and emotion... it seems to get larger and has more activity --> anxiety


By trying to convince me of your opinion instead of simply stating it you're compromising your credibility. I've already read all of your arguments on other websites.



B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Oh hey, another thread on masturbation.
> 
> Seriously, though, why are you talking about this stuff on a gaming forum? There are probably thousands of more-appropriate forums to post this question to.


My past experience tells me that a reasonable number of people will provide helpful replies.



VinsCool said:


> Because Leafeon34 started it.
> Are you really that surprised?


There's actually been a few questions I've refrained from asking because I don't want to ask an excessive number of sexual questions. But I've probably already reached what most members would consider excessive.



smileyhead said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/smealum/status/982721900957712384


Somebody who has built up a name for himself actually mentioned my thread. I really wasn't expecting this. Personally I'd prefer it if he didn't.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 8, 2018)

Lukerz said:


> Despite what many are saying, most religions, (at least Christianity) have accepted it as a normal part of a man's life. The problem is with porn and using that when you masturbate. But that's bad for you even if you aren't religious.


There are a lot of things other than porn that people use for masturbating, have ya ever heard of fetishes?


----------



## Lukerz (Apr 8, 2018)

DeslotlCL said:


> There are a lot of things other than porn that people use for masturbating, have ya ever heard of fetishes?


Imagination mate. that's the way to go.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 8, 2018)

Lukerz said:


> Imagination mate. that's the way to go.


That's the another way


----------



## LittleFlame (Apr 8, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> This is his mom several minutes later.


we going way old school here dog, Ferris Bueller's day off is a phenomenal and era defining film though


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 8, 2018)

You know, I've head that John Harvey Kellogg invented corn flakes to discourage masturbation. Take from that what you will.


----------



## LittleFlame (Apr 8, 2018)

guys, it's okay.. I'll sacrifice myself for the good of all of us.. I'll see you on the other side

I do this.. for the sake of Research & Science


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 8, 2018)

VinLark said:


> Porn is evil. I don't know how people say it's not. Maybe porn is alright when you are like 15-16 and you are in the peak of puberty, but there is a time to grow out of porn. You can't be that sexually charged teenager forever. Porn is an entire industry that takes advantage of people. I can't find the quote, but a person really big in the pornography industry said porn was primarily created to take down WASP culture, and it has succeeded sadly. If you are a person still living with their parents jacking it to their "waifu" everyday, you have a very slim chance of marriage. Simple as that
> 
> And don't you dare try to say "but it's people's body they can do whatever they want".


Is marriage a useful goal? I will take it as you advocating for some kind of stable, long term, possibly monogamous relationship, people do well enough in those I guess.
15-16 then... do not many places say 18 or even 21 as the minimum age to consume? Explain your deviation from the suggested guidelines please.



VinLark said:


> You can't ban something permanently, its like guns. But you can tell the dangers of it.


The one making the outrageous claim is the one that gets to back it.
It has been here for quite some time. Main producers of it, and main consumers of it, consistently rank in the most technologically developed, richest, most free and otherwise desirable places to live in the world. I don't know to what extent the extent and availability has changed over the decades and if it is terribly relevant but that could be looked at, suffice it to say my grandparents probably had it on tap and my parents certainly did, I am somewhat past it being socially acceptable to have kids and definitely past it being biologically possible for most of my age range.
So that is society at large covered from where I sit.

Individuals then. Barring insanity like Utah (for those unaware they managed to get porn declared a public health hazard https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo...913/utah-declares-porn-a-public-health-hazard ) I am not aware of any national medical body worth listening to that strongly discourages its use. Neither of the big psychological manuals discourage it wholesale.

Or if you prefer then citation very much needed.



DeslotlCL said:


> Then almost anything could qualify as a drug, be them sweets, food, tv, surfing the internet or playing video games, even exercicing could be a drug if you overdo it.
> 
> Or in short words, everything is bad and should be banned.


I don't know if you are doing a reductio ad absurdum there or a strawman. Either way I would say you are in the territory of some kind of fallacy.

There is an interesting discussion to be had on the nature of chemical addiction and psychological addiction for drugs but we had that thread a little while back, and is probably best left for another.

My point was that as far as harms go and societal taboos/moral busybodies sticking their beak in they thus could stand to be compared.



leafeon34 said:


> I think this is the best reply in the whole thread.


Someone advocating nofap and not calling them a bunch of unscientific cretins? Please.


----------



## DarthDub (Apr 8, 2018)

I got 5 min of e-fame thanks to Smea.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 8, 2018)

i fapped yesterday
I hadn't for a week
it was... relieving


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 8, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Someone advocating nofap and not calling them a bunch of unscientific cretins? Please.


I think that while they are extremists and exaggerate their claims there is some truth in what they say.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 8, 2018)

leafeon34 said:


> I think that while they are extremists and exaggerate their claims there is some truth in what they say.


The best lies start with a kernel of truth. I am not sure what the particular truth is in this case but it is a well known concept.

I also reserve a special distaste for those that cloud their work with what you term extremism and exaggeration.


----------



## dpad_5678 (Apr 8, 2018)

Those self-touchin' god-hatin' bible-burnin' libtard gay muslim athiest sumbitches! Lord Trump will strike you down where you stand! Don't tread on me!

Okay I'll stop with the stereotypes.....


----------



## GeorgeKuwanay (Apr 8, 2018)

Jacking is normal if you don't jack too much. If you jack too much maybe 10 times in a day rather than semen will come out, it will be blood. One of worse thing you can imagine. LOL


----------



## vinstage (Apr 8, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> AND, AT LAST, ILL BECOME A FURRY


weren't you always? snrk.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 8, 2018)

vinstage said:


> weren't you always? snrk.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Apr 8, 2018)

VinLark said:


> Hentai is just as harmful, if not more.



Why I said at least. Once you're over the most degenerate kind of porn, the rest is easy.


----------



## DarthDub (Apr 9, 2018)

Pacheko17 said:


> Why I said at least. Once you're over the most degenerate kind of porn, the rest is easy.


Hentai is art.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 9, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> Hentai is art.


I agree...
I dont...
I just... admire... hentai... like art painting...
I dont... just...
admire it...
it...
its beautiful...


Spoiler



ALRIGHT I FAP ON THEM!!! THATS WHAT YOU WANTED TO HEAR RIGHT!!!!


----------



## LittleFlame (Apr 9, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> I agree...
> I dont...
> I just... admire... hentai... like art painting...
> I dont... just...
> ...


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 9, 2018)

LittleFlame said:


>


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 9, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


>


You should be banned from using emotes


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 9, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> Hentai is art.


Hentai is even more fake than other forms of porn.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 9, 2018)

leafeon34 said:


> Hentai is even more fake than other forms of porn.


big buubs mmmmh


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 10, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> big buubs mmmmh


Massive boobs do not turn me on. It doesn't matter if its hentai or a woman with surgically enlarged boobs. It looks so fake.


----------



## DarthDub (Apr 10, 2018)

leafeon34 said:


> Massive boobs do not turn me on. It doesn't matter if its hentai or a woman with surgically enlarged boobs. It looks so fake.


Flat is justice!


----------



## SG854 (Apr 10, 2018)

Masturbation was invented by Satan to stop man from breeding. There is nothing more than the Anti Christ wanting to see the destructions of the people race. Save yourself and spread religion today.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 11, 2018)

yes, it'S so harmful that a 8page long thread has been created about it


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 11, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> yes, it'S so harmful that a 8page long thread has been created about it


If your concern is that masturbation has seen an 8 page thread created on the internet then I have some disturbing news to share with you about the nature of the internet.


----------



## IzeC0ld (Apr 14, 2018)

Justinde75 said:


> If you touch your peen it will fall off in 2 mins



Nsfw Below 


Spoiler


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 14, 2018)

Wait, why is this thread still alive?


----------



## dAVID_ (Apr 14, 2018)

CreeperdivoHomebrewer said:


> Nsfw Below
> 
> 
> Spoiler



i lol'd


----------



## Alex4nder001 (Apr 14, 2018)

Dont do it too hard or u will tear ur foreskin like i did when i was younger


----------



## DKB (Apr 14, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Wait, why is this thread still alive?



cuz people like talking about jerking off


----------



## vinstage (Apr 14, 2018)

can we please kill this thread


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 14, 2018)

vinstage said:


> can we please kill this thread


This.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Apr 15, 2018)

Yeah. Ask @Eix - he got bloodstains doing it.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Yeah. Ask @Eix - he got bloodstains doing it.


thats just cuz i violently jack off


----------



## DarthDub (Apr 15, 2018)

Eix said:


> thats just cuz i violently jack off


----------

